# Driving in Poland in the early Winter



## Elusion (Mar 20, 2006)

We are planning to visit poland in December this year. I have driven in Poland many times but not as late as December. Our friends there say that it may have not have snow but it is very cold. The cold is no problem but I do not want to buy snow chains if I will not use them.Has anybody had experience of driving in the Krakow area in December (First 2 weeks)?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We were there in the first 2 weeks of December about 3 years ago.It was warm and sunny.But we were only there for 2 days and the day after we left they had a bad snow storm,but so did Germany.


----------



## Kumasi (Sep 8, 2009)

*Driving in Poland*

Hi. I have been working in Rybnik (west of Krakow) for the last 6 years. I have not had my motorhome there so all my experience relates to cars. First up all cars have to have winter tyres from nov through to February. Also lights must be on all the time. Snow wise it depends on the weather. Some years it has hardly snowed but on others it has snowed hard. They are pretty use to clearing the snow and they laugh at us when we come to a stop with a few mm of snow. 
I have actually smashed a car up (write off) on the snow. Head on collision going at about 20km so it can be treacherous. I have not seen too many vehicles with snow chains but they do sell them in Polish Tesco's for cars so I guess they are used sometimes .


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Elusion said:


> We are planning to visit poland in December this year. I have driven in Poland many times but not as late as December. Our friends there say that it may have not have snow but it is very cold. The cold is no problem but I do not want to buy snow chains if I will not use them.Has anybody had experience of driving in the Krakow area in December (First 2 weeks)?


I recently spent 15 months working in the North and South of Poland. For sure it's likely to be cold but snow ...... who's to say :?: 
Winter tyres are compulsory I think for all vehicles but in any case I wouldn't take our van on Polish roads other than the likes of the A4. Single carriageway roads are generally very rough and rutted and the standard of driving is........... :evil:
About once a month I had to drive from Kozle to Gdynia or v/v. and was alway thankful to have survived the journey. 
Most Polish roads in my view are only suitable for hire cars :roll:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Who can tell what the weather will be like then? You might get away with no snow, but it will certainly be cold. It has been lovely there through much of October, but that's no prediction of winter weather either.

We've moved on to Slovakia now and hope to reach Greece by the time you get to Poland. Have fun and let us know how you get on.

Lesley


----------

